

Fisker Debuts Atlantic Electric Car After Securing $392 Million in Funding - eaurouge
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2012/04/fisker-atlantic-debut/

======
sbierwagen
Edit the title: it's a plug-in hybrid, not an electric car.

------
ilaksh
I want a full electric like an affordable version of this
<http://www.commutercars.com/> Tango. Maybe a little lighter and shorter.

Or something like a Nissan Leaf except smaller, two person max, less
expensive.

